# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  MMPI - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory aka De Inventaris van de Persoonlijkheid van Minnesota Multiphasic*
De inventaris van de Persoonlijkheid van Minnesota Multiphasic (MMPI) is één binnen van de het vaakst gebruikte persoonlijkheidstests geestelijke gezondheid. De test wordt gebruikt door opgeleide beroeps om in zich het identificeren bij te wonen persoonlijkheid structuur en psychopatologie.

*Geschiedenis en Ontwikkeling*
Originele MMPI werd ontwikkeld in de recente jaren '30 en de vroege jaren '40 en werd gepubliceerd in zijn definitieve vorm in 1943. De originele auteurs van MMPI waren Starke R. Hathaway, PhD, en J. C. McKinley, MD. MMPI is copyrighted door Universiteit van Minnesota. De gestandaardiseerde antwoordbladen kunnen hand zijn die met malplaatjes wordt genoteerd dat de pasvorm over de antwoordbladen, maar de meeste tests genoteerde computer zijn. Het noteren van de computer programma's voor de huidige gestandaardiseerde versie, mmpi-2, worden vergunning gegeven door Universiteit van de Pers van Minnesota aan Pearson Beoordelingen Mmpi-2, Pearson Website en andere bedrijven die in verschillende landen worden gevestigd. De computer het noteren programma's bieden een waaier van het noteren van profielkeuzen met inbegrip van aan het uitgebreide scorerapport, dat gegevens over het nieuwst en psychometrically geavanceerd de schaal-Geherstructureerde Klinische Schalen (schalen RC) omvat. Het uitgebreide scorerapport verstrekt ook scores op de traditioneler gebruikte Klinische Schalen evenals Inhoud, Supplementair, en andere subscales van potentieel belang aan werkers uit de gezondheidszorg. Het gebruik van MMPI wordt strak gecontroleerd om financiële evenals ethische redenen. De werker uit de gezondheidszorg die MMPI gebruikt moet voor materialen en voor het noteren en de rapportdiensten betalen, evenals een last om het geautomatiseerde programma te installeren.
Originele MMPI werd ontwikkeld gebruikend een empirische het sluitenbenadering, wat betekent dat de klinische schalen door punten werden afgeleid te selecteren die door patiënten onderschreven werden die worden gekend om met bepaalde pathologie gediagnostiseerd te zijn. Het verschil tussen deze benadering en andere strategieën van de testontwikkeling die rond die tijd wordt gebruikt was dat het atheoretical was (gebaseerd niet op om het even welke bepaalde theorie) en zo werd de aanvankelijke test niet gericht op de heersende psychodynamic theorieën van die tijd. De atheoretical benadering van ontwikkeling MMPI liet de test toe om aspecten van menselijke psychopatologie te vangen die ondanks veranderingen in klinische theorieën herkenbaar en zinvol waren.
De eerste belangrijkste revisie van MMPI was mmpi-2 wat op een nieuwe nationale steekproef van volwassenen in de Verenigde Staten werd gestandaardiseerd en in 1989 werd vrijgegeven. Het is aangewezen voor gebruik met volwassenen 18 en over. De verdere revisies van bepaalde testelementen zijn gepubliceerd, en een grote verscheidenheid van subscales werd ook geïntroduceerd over vele jaren om werkers uit de gezondheidszorg te helpen de resultaten van de originele klinische schalen interpreteren, die waren gevonden om een algemene factor te bevatten die interpretatie van scores op de klinische schalen moeilijk maakte. Stroom mmpi-2 heeft 567 punten, al waar of vals in formaat, en neemt gewoonlijk tussen 1 en 2 te voltooien uren. Er is een niet vaak-gebruikte afgekorte vorm van de test die uit de mmpi-2 eerst 370 punten bestaat. De kortere versie is hoofdzakelijk gebruikt in omstandigheden die niet de volledige versie om hebben toegelaten worden voltooid (b.v., ziekte of tijddruk), maar de scores beschikbaar op de kortere versie zijn niet zo uitgebreid zoals die beschikbaar in de 567 puntversie. Een versie van de test die voor adolescenten, mmpi-a wordt ontworpen, werd vrijgegeven in 1992. Mmpi-a heeft 478 punten, met een korte vorm van 350 punten.
Een nieuwe en psychometrically betere versie van mmpi-2 is onlangs ontwikkeld aanwendend strenge statistische methodes die werden gebruikt om de Schalen RC in 2003 te ontwikkelen. De nieuwe mmpi-2 Geherstructureerde Vorm (mmpi-2-rf) moet in Juli 2008 worden vrijgegeven. Mmpi-2-rf veroorzaakt scores op een theoretisch-aan de grond gezete hiërarchisch gestructureerde reeks schalen, met inbegrip van de Schalen RC. De moderne methodes die worden gebruikt om mmpi-2-rf te ontwikkelen waren niet beschikbaar tegelijkertijd MMPI oorspronkelijk werden ontwikkeld. Mmpi-2-rf bouwt op de stichting van de Schalen RC voort, die uitgebreid sinds hun publicatie in 2003 zijn onderzocht. De publicaties op de Schalen mmpi-2-RC omvatten boekhoofdstukken, veelvoudige gepubliceerde artikelen in peer-herzien dagboeken, en richten het gebruik van de schalen in een brede waaier van montages.

*De huidige Samenstelling van de Schaal*
De geldigheidsschalen in mmpi-2 rf zijn minder belangrijke revisies van die in mmpi-2, wat drie basissoorten geldigheidsmaatregelen omvat: die die werden ontworpen om het niet-reagerende of inconsistente antwoorden (CNS, VRIN, TRIN) te ontdekken, die ontworpen om te ontdekken wanneer de cliënten over het melden van of het overdrijven van het overwicht of de strengheid van psychologische symptomen (F, Fb, Vriespunt, FBS) zijn, en die ontworpen om te ontdekken wanneer de test-afnemers gebrek aan verslaggeving of het downplaying psychologische symptomen (L, K)) zijn. Een nieuwe toevoeging aan de geldigheidsschalen voor mmpi-2 rf omvat een overschot meldend schaal van somatische symptomenschaal (Fs).
De originele klinische genummerde schalen, 1-9 en 0 (oorspronkelijk geëtiketteerd: Hy, D, Hs, Pd, Mf, Pa, PT, Sc, Ma, Si), werden ontworpen om gemeenschappelijke diagnoses van de era te meten. Om deze multidimensionele schalen aan te vullen en in het interpreteren van de vaak gezien diffuse verhogingen bij te wonen toe te schrijven aan de algemene factor (die in de schalen RC wordt verwijderd), meer ééndimensionale Schalen van de Inhoud die specifieke terreinen van pathologie behandelen (d.w.z., Depressie, Bezorgdheid, Vrees), of kenmerken die de cliënt op een meetbare manier beïnvloeden (d.w.z. Het cynisme, de Interferentie van het Werk, de Negatieve Indicatoren van de Behandeling werden) ontwikkeld. Supplementaire Schalen ook werden ontwikkeld, met vaker gebruikt zijnd de schalen van het substantiemisbruik (MAC-r, APS, AAS), die wordt ontworpen om de mate te beoordelen waarin een cliënt aan toelaat of naar voren gebogen aan het misbruiken van substanties, en schalen de van A (bezorgdheid) en van R (onderdrukking) is, die door Bewoners van Wales na het leiden van een factoranalyse van de originele MMPI puntpool worden ontwikkeld.
In tegenstelling tot de Inhoud en de Supplementaire schalen, werden de psy-5 schalen niet als reactie op één of andere daadwerkelijke of waargenomen tekortkoming in mmpi-2 zelf, maar eerder als poging ontwikkeld om het instrument aan meer algemene tendens in persoonlijkheidspsychologie te verbinden. Het vijf factorenmodel van menselijke persoonlijkheid heeft grote goedkeuring in nietpathologische bevolking bereikt, en de psy-5 schalen verschillen van de 5 factoren die in nietpathologische bevolking worden geïdentificeerd in zoverre dat zij de mate moesten bepalen waarin de persoonlijkheidswanorde zou kunnen vertonen en herkenbaar in klinische bevolking zijn. De vijf componenten werden geëtiketteerd Negatieve Emotionality (NEGE), Psychoticisme (PSYC), Introversie (INTR), Disconstraint (SCHIJF) en Aggressiviteit (AGGR).

* Het noteren en interpretatie*
Als vele gestandaardiseerde tests, zijn de scores op de diverse schalen van mmpi-2 en mmpi-2-rf niet representatief voor of percentile rang of hoe goed of slecht iemand op de test heeft gedaan. Eerder, bekijkt de analyse relatieve verhoging van factoren in vergelijking met de diverse bestudeerde normgroepen. De ruwe scores op de schalen worden omgezet in gestandaardiseerde metrisch bekend als t-Scores (beteken of neem het gemiddelde van gelijken 50, evenaart de StandaardAfwijking 10), makend interpretatie voor werkers uit de gezondheidszorg gemakkelijker.
Mmpi-2 en mmpi-2-rf zouden slechts moeten door individuen worden genoteerd en worden geïnterpreteerda met gediplomeerde niveau opleiding in of klinische, experimentele of I/O psychologie, en wie gespecialiseerde mmpi-2 en opleiding mmpi-2-rf hebben ontvangen. De individuen die niet in psychologische beoordeling worden opgeleid en het noteren niet zou moeten proberen om mmpi-2 te noteren of te interpreteren, zoals het nauwkeurige noteren en interpretatie vereist kennis van de test zelf, gestandaardiseerde testende theorie, diverse subscales in combinatie (testprofiel) en correspondentie van resultaten aan diagnose. De fabrikanten en de uitgevers van de test vragen testkopers om te blijken zij gekwalificeerd zijn om mmpi/mmpi-2/mmpi-2-rf en andere tests te kopen.

_(Bron; worldlingo.com)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Kritiek en controverse*
Sommige vragen zijn gesteld over de Schalen RC en de aanstaande versie van mmpi-2-rf, dat volledig de oudere klinische schalen ten gunste van de psychometrically aantrekkelijke schalen RC elimineert. De vervanging van de originele Klinische Schalen met de schalen RC is niet ontmoet universele goedkeuring, en gerechtvaardigd genoeg bespreking om een speciale uitgave van het academische Dagboek van de Beoordeling van de Persoonlijkheid ertoe aan te zetten (Volume 87, Kwestie 2, Oktober 2006) om elke kant van een forum te voorzien om hun adviezen betreffende de oude en nieuwe maatregelen te uiten.
De individuen ten gunste van het behouden van de oudere Klinische schalen hebben gedebatteerd dat de nieuwe schalen RC pathologie meten die dan dat gemeten door de originele klinische schalen duidelijk verschillend is. Deze eis wordt niet gesteund door resultaten van onderzoek, dat de schalen RC om schonere, zuiverdere versies van de originele klinische schalen heeft gevonden te zijn omdat 1) de interscalecorrelaties zeer wordt verminderd en geen punten in meer dan één schaal RC en bevat zijn, 2) het gemeenschappelijke verschil dat over de oudere klinische schalen toe te schrijven aan een algemene factor gemeenschappelijk voor psychopatologie wordt uitgespreid uit wordt ontleed en in een afzonderlijke schaal metend demoralisatie (RCdem) geontleed. De critici van de nieuwe schalen debatteren dat de verwijdering van dit gemeenschappelijke verschil ecologisch de schalen RC minder (minder als echt) geldig maakt omdat de echte patiënten neigen om complexe patronen van symptomen voor te stellen. Nochtans, wordt deze kwestie behandeld door verhogingen op andere schalen te kunnen bekijken RC die met de algemene factor en bijgevolg minder verzadigd zijn is ook transparanter en veel gemakkelijker te interpreteren.
De critici van de schalen RC beweren zij te verre van de originele klinische schalen zijn afgeweken, de implicatie dat die het vorige gedaane onderzoek naar de klinische schalen niet meer voor de interpretatie van de schalen is relevant zal zijn RC en de bewijslast op de aan te tonen schalen zou moeten zijn RC zij aan de originele klinische schalen duidelijk superieur zijn. De verdedigers van de schalen RC beweren dat het onderzoek voldoende die kwesties met resultaten erop wijzen die heeft behandeld dat de schalen RC pathologie op hun aangewezen gebieden dan beter hun overeenstemmende originele klinische schalen terwijl het gebruiken van beduidend minder punten en handhaven gelijk aan hogere interne consistentiebetrouwbaarheid en geldigheid voorspellen, en als goed of beter bij het identificeren van de kernelementen van de originele klinische schalen zijn; verder, in tegenstelling tot de originele klinische schalen, zijn de schalen RC niet verzadigd met de primaire factor (demoralisatie, die nu in RCdem wordt gevangen) die vaak diffuse verhogingen veroorzaakte en interpretatie van resultaten moeilijk maakte; tot slot hebben de schalen RC lagere interscalecorrelaties en, in tegenstelling tot de originele klinische schalen, bevatten geen overlapping van het interscalepunt.

_(Bron; worldlingo.com)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory, jongerenversie (MMPI-A)*

*Jaar uitgave/versie*
2000

*Doel*
Aan de hand van 478 items worden persoonlijkheidkenmerken en psychopathologie gemeten.

*Doelgroep*
De test is geschikt voor jongeren van 13 tot en met 18 jaar, waarbij het vermoeden bestaat op de aanwezigheid van stoornissen. Bijvoorbeeld omdat na onderzoeksgesprekken de aard en ernst van de problemen onduidelijk blijft.
Bij 18-jarigen wordt een afweging gemaakt:: als de 18-jarige een volwassen leeftstijl heeft (woont op zichzelf, werkt of studeert), dan is de volwassenversie (MMPI-2) meer op zijn plaats.

*Werkveld*
De MMPI-A wordt gebruikt binnen de jeugdzorg en de GGZ.

*Materialen*
De MMPI-A bestaat uit:
- een handleiding;
- vragenboekjes;
- cd-rom met software voor het scoren, ook geschikt om de test op de computer af te nemen;
- mail-in antwoordbladen;
- een hardwarekey (dongle) met 5 afnames (op afstand, telefonisch/email, navulbaar).

*Gebruik*
De test is vooral gericht op het identificeren van stoornissen, bijvoorbeeld wanneer dit na onderzoeksgesprekken of observaties onvoldoende naar voren is gekomen. Vaak maakt de MMPI-A deel uit van een testbatterij.
De jongere beantwoordt de 478 beweringen met "akkoord" of "niet akkoord" door A of N te omcirkelen in het vragenboekje. De test kan ook achter de computer worden ingevuld.
De afnemer is een gekwalificeerd diagnosticus, bijvoorbeeld een (klinisch) psycholoog.

*Scoring*
De antwoorden uit het boekje worden overgebracht in het scoringsprogramma. Dit programma zorgt voor een adequate seksespecifieke scoring en voorziet in de uitslagen van alle schalen en subschalen.

*Tijdsinvesterin*g
Afname neemt ongeveer 90 minuten in beslag, de scoring 60 minuten en de interpretatie 15 minuten.

*Type hulpmiddel*
Vragenlijst

*Onderdelen / subschalen*
De MMPI-A bestaat uit:
- 8 validiteitsschalen (oa een leugenschaal en een schaal voor inconsistente antwoorden);
- 10 klinische schalen (hypochondrie, depressie, hysterie, psychopatische deviatie, mannelijkheid/vrouwelijkheid, paranoia, psychastenie, schizofrenie, hypomanie en sociale introversie) waarvan 6 zijn onderverdeeld in 31 subschalen;
- 15 inhoudsschalen (angst, obsessiviteit, depressie, bezorgdheid in verband met de gezondheid, vervreemding, bizarre voorstellingen en gedachten, boosheid, cynisme, gedragsproblemen, zelfwaardering, lage ambitie, sociaal ongemak, gezins- en familiale problemen, schoolproblemen en negatieve behandelinindicatoren);
- 6 supplementaire schalen (angst, verdringing, Macandrew alcoholisme herzien, toegeven van alcohol-/drugsproblematiek, potentieel tot alcohol-/drugsproblematiek en onvolwassenheid.

*Achtergrond*
De Jongerenversie is gebaseerd op de Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory 2 (MMPI-2), een test voor persoonlijkheid en psychopathologie, uitgegeven in Nederland en Vlaanderen. Sinds medio 2000 bestaat ook de Nederlandstalige jongerenversie. Verschil met de volwassenversie is dat de jongerenversie uit minder items bestaat en het taalgebruik is vereenvoudigd. Daarnaast bleken adolescenten -bij gebruik van volwassen normen- op verschillende schalen significant hoger of lager te scoren dan volwassenen, terwijl er geen sprake hoeft te zijn van een klinisch beeld.

*Kwaliteit*
Er zijn normgegevens beschikbaar van een grote groep jongeren, maar er zijn kanttekeningen te plaatsen bij de representativiteit. De betrouwbaarheid van de MMPI-A is voldoende. Er zijn geen gegevens beschikbaar over de validiteit van de Nederlandse versie.
De COTAN heeft de MMPI-A in 2004 beoordeeld.

*Betrouwbaarheid*
Op drie scholen is de test-hertestbetrouwbaarheid van de MMPI-A onderzocht door de jongeren na een week opnieuw de lijst in te laten vullen. De stabiliteitscoëfficiënten zijn op alle behalve 6 schalen .70 of hoger. Over de interne consistentie merken de ontwikkelaars op dat deze over het algemeen goed is. Een paar schalen scoren hier erg laag, waar rekening mee moet worden gehouden wanneer deze geïnterpreteerd worden.
De betrouwbaarheid van de MMPI-A is door de COTAN in 2004 als voldoende beoordeeld.

*Validiteit*
Er is geen onderzoek beschikbaar naar de validiteit van de Nederlandse versie van de MMPI-A.
Zowel de begripsvaliditeit als de criteriumvaliditeit zijn in 2004 door de COTAN als onvoldoende beoordeeld, omdat er geen of te weinig onderzoek is.

*Normering*
De normgegevens zijn verzameld op 15 verschillende scholen verspreid over Nederland. De deelnemende scholen selecteerden zelf welke klassen deelnamen. De uiteindelijke normgroep bestond uit 1182 jongeren (483 jongens en 699 meisjes) tussen 13 en 18 jaar oud. Met betrekking tot de representativiteit merken de ontwikkelaars op dat deze op een aantal punten te wensen over laat. Er was bijvoorbeeld een oververtegenwoordiging van hoogopgeleide jongeren en een ondervertegenwoordiging van de noordelijke provincies.
De normen zijn in 2004 door de COTAN als onvoldoende beoordeeld, omdat de representatieviteit onvoldoende is.

*Beschikbaarheid*
De materialen zijn te bestellen bij PEN door gekwalificeerde psychologen.

*Bestelinformatie*
PEN Tests Publisher BV
Postbus 6537
6503 GA Nijmegen
Tel: 0481 465 565
E-mail: [email protected]

De kosten zijn (prijspeil 2009):
Basispakket: 413.90 euro
Handleiding: 67.25 euro
Vragenboekjes (per 20): 56 euro
Antwoordbladen (per 20): 12.40 euro
Computerprogramma (eenmalig): 241 euro
Dongle met 5 afnames: 37.25 euro
Vervolglicentie (eenmalig): 138.50 euro 

*Literatuur*
Dijk, J.S. van, Cornelissen, A.J.T., Derksen, J.J.L. (1993). MMPI-A: handleiding bij afname, scoring en interpretatie. Nijmegen : PEN Test Publisher.

*Link*
http://www.eqiq.nl/mmpia.htm

_(Bron; nederlandsjeugdinstituut.nl)_

----------


## aafgos

dank je wel luus,voor de moeite om het op te zoeken en op te schrijven.zo is het wat duidelijker voor mij waar ze het over hebben.en verder heb ik een druk weekend gehad.mijn vader had een kuur gehad voor de chronische lymfatische leukemie,en hij begon na de kuur een vreselijke reaktie te krijgen.overgeven,klapperende koorts,kortademig en wankel en haast niet kunnen lopen.hij is een nachtje gebleven en de volgende dag mocht hij weer naar huis.ikzelf was vrijdagavond pas om 19:15 uur thuis.had tussendoor de kinderen nog van de naschoolse opvang gehaald.half 8 eten doodmoe natuurlijk.en zaterdag wilde ik uitslapen ging de buurman met de kettingzaag zijn bomen doorzagen.om half 8 s'morgens.maargoed ik ga door mijn lichaam schreeuwd om rust,wat nu niet gaat en ik hoop dat de situatie vanzelf oplost.ik wilde het een beetje loslaten,de zorg, <mijn vader en vaders vrouw)maar de situatie is er niet naar.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey aafgos,
Graag gedaan hoor, ben blij dat het wat duidelijker is.
Naar hoor dat je vader zo heftig reageerde op de kuur en dat je door de situatie alsnog voor je vader en vaders vrouw moet zorgen ondanks dat jij zelf toe bent aan rust! 
Ja vervelend he als je het zo druk hebt (gehad) en het enige rust moment wordt verstoord door de buurman! Ik baal daar ook altijd van! 
Ik denk niet dat jou situatie uit zichzelf oplost, daar zul je samen met de mensen om je heen en evt een psycholoog ofzo aan moeten werken...
Ik hoop dat je toch snel wel je rust momentje kan nemen! Heel veel energie, sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

